# Feederruten



## biX (21. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
mich hat es nach Süddeutschland verschlagen ... in die Nähe des Ismaninger Speichersees.
Ich bin eigentlich Spinn- und Fliegenfischer, wenn man aber an Deutschlands bestem Großbrassengewässer ist, sollte man sich das nicht entgehen lassen, dachte ich mir.
Für das mittlere Friedfischangeln habe ich null Ausrüstung. Ich wollte mir also zwei Feederruten zulegen. Wenn ich allerdings im geschäft auf die Gramm-Zahlen solcher Ruten gucke (bis 150 gr.) wird mir ganz schlecht :v 

Brandungsangeln wollte ich eigentlich nicht.
Ich suche eine Rute für ruhigere Bereiche und eine für die Strömun (da könnte ich mir 150 gr. schon vorstellen).
Wer kennt sich am Ismaninger Speichersee aus? Was für Ruten kann man empfehlen? Preis bis 150 €/Stück.
Vielen Dank im voraus


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Feederruten*

wieviel willst du denn ausgeben?

Schwere Feederruten:

ca. 40€ -> Saenger SPirit Heavy feeder
ca. 60-80€ -> Berkely Cherrywood
ca. 150€ -> Colmic Unlimited Feeder
ca. 200€ -> Zammataro Speed Feeder
Browning hat auch ein paar ganz gute in verschiedenen Preislagen. So eine schwere Rute brauchst du aber nur, wenn in den großen Fluessen angelst, ich würd dir davon abraten


Für einen See oder leichte Stroemung kann ich dir folgendes empfehlen:

1. Shimano Nexave Feeder, WG 60g, gerade bei HAV.de im Angebot (Restposten) für ca. 65€
2. DAM Green Cross Power Feeder, WG 100g, gibt es bei Angelsport Berger für ca. 35-40€. Hiermit kannst du 60g Koerbe plus Futter problemlos werfen.
Auch hier hat Browning so einiges zu bieten.

Musst halt wegen der Länge mal schauen, normal würd ich dir 3,6 oder 3,9m empfehlen - wenn du aber weit draussen angeln möchtest, kann es durchaus Sinn machen, eine etwas laengere ab 4,2m und mit etwas mehr WG zu nehmen, und dann mit etwas schwereren Koerben zu fischen.


----------



## TDM (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Feederruten*

Es kommt darauf wie der See beschaffen ist ( Sandbänke, Kanten usw ? ) und die Fische die man im See erwartet. 
Bei Brachsen mit bis zu 3-4 KG Gewicht, reichen locker, Feederruten mit 60-80gr. Wurfgewicht aus, Futterkörbe20-30gr.
Weiten über 80m gehen damit aber nicht. Ich nehme dann eine Ultra Heavy 160-180Gr WG - mit ø22er+ 15m geflochtener als Schlagschnur, 50 gr Futterkorb. Wieso Schlagschnur ! bei der Beschleunigung hält die normale Schnur nicht lange und wegen den Karpfen, denn die wissen nicht, dass man auf Brachsen angelt...  DIE schwimmen meist ins Kraut !!!!!


----------



## biX (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: Feederruten*

Danke erst einmal für die Antworten!
@TDM
Ich mache Schlagschnüre eigentlich immer anders rum |kopfkrat 
Zuerst stärkere Monofile und dahinter dann die dünne Geflochtene. Geflochtene als Schlagschnur: Das geht doch wahnsinnig auf die Rute, oder?
Meine Variante dürfte auch besser fliegen ...
Vielleicht hab ich´s auch nur falsch verstanden. Naja, die Geflochtene schneidet das Kraut natürlich wiederum besser ...

Wenn ich bei der Zammataro Speed Feeder lese (Top-Rute laut den Berichten, die ich finden konnte) Wurfgewicht 150 gr.: Bewegt sich das Ding noch, wenn da so´n Kilobrassen dran hängt?

Es sollten zwei Ruten sein:
Eine schwere für sehr weite Distanz und/oder starke Strömung: Da könnte ich mir die Zammataro Speed Feeder vorstellen.

... und eine etwas leichtere Rute für die Mittlere Distanz und Stillwasser/leichte Strömung. Da bräuchte ich noch eine Empfehlung.

Ich habe lieber Qualität, gebe lieber etwas mehr aus und habe dann was für die nächsten Jahrzehnte :vik: 
MfG


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Feederruten*

Also da kann ich dir nur die neue Bob Nudd Legend Feeder empfehlen...
Gerade fürs Angeln im Stillwasser is diese Rute wie geschaffen und außerdem hat sie einen relativ guten Preis....


----------



## sp!nner (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Feederruten*

 DIE HIER könnte was für dich sein.Fische selber die Match davon und mal ne Medium Feeder vom Kollegen gefischt...einfach nur Saugeil diese Ruten und sehr leicht.Biegt sich richtig schön durch und hast keinen steifen Punkt wie bei vielen Ruten wo sich die Spitze schön biegt und dann wirds Steif im Mittelteil.Englische Aktion nennt man glaub sowas.#6


----------



## biX (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: Feederruten*

Die Zammataro Speed Feeder konnte ich übrigend in keinem Shop finden. Aber dafür mehrere Empfehlungen gefunden #6 
Ist also schon mal in der Super-Endauswahl als die eine gewollte Weitwurf- und Strömungsrute. Wenn man sie denn auch kaufen kann.
So nun zur Stillwasserrute...
... hm, die Fox sieht gut aus. Als ehemaliger Auch-Karpfenangler mag ich Fox allerdings weniger |supergri 
Ich dachte Feederruten haben immer so verschiedene Wechselspitzen ... die hat also nur eine "fest eingebaute" oder sehe ich das falsch?
Die Bob Nudd hatte ich auch schon in der Auswahl. Wenn ein mehrmaliger Weltmeister seinen Namen dafür hergibt, kann die nicht so falsch sein. 
Ist die Stillwater oder die Medium die mit der durchgehenden Aktion?
Sehen beide gut aus, wird wieder eine Bauchentscheidung ...


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: Feederruten*

Du kannst die LEGEND FEEDER mit der legendären MK 2 von Milo vergleichen, nur das die Legend ein wenig härter im Blank ist, aber dafür federleicht ist.
Falls du eine Rute mit durchgehender Aktion willst, dann solltest dir evtl mal die All Seasons von Browning anschaun, wobei ich die All Seasons nicht nehmen würde, wenn du kostant über 50 m angeln willst....


----------



## biX (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Feederruten*

Hi!
Wie schon gefragt: Ist die Stillwater oder die Medium die mit der durchgehenden Aktion?
Ich möchte mit geflochtener Schnur fischen und wollte daher eher eine Rute mit durchgehender Aktion.
MfG


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Feederruten*

Das ist ne gute Frage 

ich selbst habe zweimal die Powerversion, die ich auch mit geflochtener Schnur auf Distanzen von ca. 80m problem fischen kann....


----------



## biX (26. Februar 2007)

*AW: Feederruten*

Aha, 150 gr. Wurfgewicht, Du angelst damit aber nicht im Stillwasser sondern mehr in Flüssen, oder? Leider steht im Browning-Lieferprogramm nicht wieviel oz. die Spitzen haben. Eigentlich schwach ... |supergri 

MfG


----------



## carpi (1. März 2007)

*AW: Feederruten*

Hi hab auch eine bis 150g und fische damit auch in Seen! Man bemerke die angabe bis 150g. wenn du dann die leichteste Spitze nimmst hast du auch nur so um die ca. 50-60g wurfgewicht  ´Und auchn kilo Brasse merkst du da noch genug hehe


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (1. März 2007)

*AW: Feederruten*

Diese Rute kann man selbstverständlich auch im Stillwasser angeln...

die Legend Feeder hat serienmäßig eine 1+2 + 3  unc Spitze an bord, und die KOC King Feeder sogar eine 0,75 +2+3+4 unc Spitze....

Damit ist fast das ganze Spektrum abgedeckt.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (1. März 2007)

*AW: Feederruten*

hmm,
 nur 3 onz??

ich dachte immer die habe bis 120gr. wg?


----------



## plattform7 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Feederruten*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> hmm,
> nur 3 onz??
> 
> ich dachte immer die habe bis 120gr. wg?



Spitze ungleich Wurfgewicht ... Man kann auch 60 Gramm Körbe mit 1oz Sptze fischen - das eine hat mit dem anderen also nicht direkt was zu tun... Deine Gewichte beförderst du mit dem Rückrad der Rute, nicht mit der Spitze #h


----------



## Junger Dorschler (1. März 2007)

*AW: Feederruten*

aha,
ich lerne ja doch noch dazu, nur wofür dann die angabe?


----------



## Fr33 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Feederruten*

die spitzen haben nichts mit den kraftreserven des Blanks zu tun. Spirch das Wg was auf den Ruten steht kommt allein vom blank.

die unterschiedlichen Spitzen sind nur ausschlaggebend für die Bissanzeige.... auch das verwendete Material spielt dabei eine Rolle.....


Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Junger Dorschler (1. März 2007)

*AW: Feederruten*

aha,

aber das hiese ja man könnte mit einer leicghten spitze einen schweren korb werfen, nur dann biegt sich die sitze doch bis zum geht nicht durch oder bricht gar ab??


----------



## plattform7 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Feederruten*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> aha,
> 
> aber das hiese ja man könnte mit einer leicghten spitze einen schweren korb werfen, nur dann biegt sich die sitze doch bis zum geht nicht durch oder bricht gar ab??



Hier kommt es auf die bereits angesprochenen Materialien der Spitze an. Glass oder Carbon... Eine Glassfaserspitze zu brechen ist nahezu unmöglich, da müsste man sich shcon sehr "blöd" anstellen. Ich fische z.B. immer mit 1oz und die geworfenen Gewichte bei mir sind immer so um die 60 Gramm (Körbchen + Futter). Die Spitze schafft es locker und ohne Anstrengung.

Die Carbonspitzen sind da bissel empfindlicher, aber auch diese halten eine Menge aus (natürlich würde man keine 120 Gramm Körbe mit einer 1 oz Carbonspitze vol durchziehen) #h


----------



## Junger Dorschler (1. März 2007)

*AW: Feederruten*

aha also könnte man immer mit ner leichten spitze fischen?

oder spielen da ströumg usw ne rolle#h


----------



## plattform7 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Feederruten*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> aha also könnte man immer mit ner leichten spitze fischen?
> 
> oder spielen da ströumg usw ne rolle#h



Man kann das nicht so pauschalisieren... Die Spitze wählt man nach Gegebenheiten vor Ort aus. Weter, Strömung usw. Natürlich auch die verwendeten Gewichte und Entfernung (siehe oben). Hier muss man ein wenig experimentieren, um immer so fein wie möglich und so schwer wie nötig zu fischen. Die Spitze muss die einwandfreie Bissanzeige gewährleisten. Je feiner die Spitze, desto besser ist die Bissanzeige bei optimalen Verhältnissen. Dazu ist es wichtig, auch ein wenig über die Materialeigenschaften zu wissen.

Eine Glassspitze zum Beispiel ist empfindlicher, aber dadurch auch ein wenig "schwabeliger" als die Carbonspitze. Wenn also starker Wind an der Angelstelle herrscht, dann kann eine feine Glassspitze schon Probleme bereiten. Das gleiche kann natürlich auch in der Strömung eintretten.

Probier es einfach aus #6


----------



## Junger Dorschler (1. März 2007)

*AW: Feederruten*

jo das tuhe ich, so dachte ich mir das auch...

nur habe immer auf das wg der spitzen geschaut, sonst wusste ich alles schon vorher#h

danke dafür|supergri


----------



## Fr33 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Feederruten*

klar kannste ne leichtere Spitze mit schwereren gewichten fischen...... aber das ist in meinen augen ne milchmädchen rechnung....

schwere feederkörbe brauchste z.B im Rhein.... ich brauch da zw. 140-180gramm..... wenn ich da die leichteste spitze dran mache, zeigt die gerade wegs zum korb... die Strömung die dieses Bleigewicht benötigt, zieht dir die spitze gerade... bisserkennung : höchstens wenn der fisch den korb lupft (spitze kann nur noch zurück schnellen)....

ansonsten, z,b im see, kannste versuchen wie das mit den leichten spitzen geht..... da reichen auch wiederrum die Glasfaser-Spitzen.... im Fluss geht ohne Carbon-Spitzen eigentlich nicht viel...


gruß

Sascha


----------



## Junger Dorschler (1. März 2007)

*AW: Feederruten*

naja ich fische an der doven-elbe auch mit glasfaser und ahtte nie probleme, kommt eben auf die ströumg an


----------



## Fr33 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Feederruten*

Bei uns am rhein haste stellen, da rollts dir nen 200er Krallenkörb weg.... und das gerade mal 15-20meter vom ufer....

Aber mach dir keine sorgen was die sache mit den Spitzen angeht..... das lernt man schnell. ausserde, ist es wie vieles im leben, eine geschmacksfrage ^^


----------



## biX (1. März 2007)

*AW: Feederruten*

Mensch, ist ja rege Beteiligung hier. Dafür erst mal vielen Dank.
Wie im Anfangsbeitrag geschrieben, bin ich eigentlich Spinn- und Fliegenfischer und will jetzt mal, da ich ja fast am Ismaninger Speichersee sitze, das Feederfischen üben.
(Seit gestern sogar Vereinsmitglied ...)
Gibt´s gute seiten zum Feederfischen? Über Links würde ich mich freuen. 
Was ich immer noch nicht so begreifen will, braucht man am Stillwasser einen 150 gr.-Prügel? Merkt man an den Ruten was bei ´ner Kilobrasse?
Oben wird gesagt: Mit den Prügeln kommst weit raus im Stillwasser (wäre am Speichersee, glaube ich von Vorteil), wenn ich eine feine Spitze dran mache, auch im Stillwasser einsetzbar und gute Bisserkennung und ja, man merkt Kilobrassen.
Weitere Meinungen sind erwünscht, besonders von Anglern, die nicht unbedingt im strömenden Rhein sondern in Seen und schwach strömenden Gewässern angeln.
MfG


----------



## Schnutenhecht (1. März 2007)

*AW: Feederruten*

Schau mal unter http://www.lutz-huelsse.de/ zum Thema Feedern. Hier finest du auch Feedern auf Distanz im See!


----------



## Tisie (1. März 2007)

*AW: Feederruten*

Hi Veikko,

im Stillwasser habe ich früher immer ganz gerne mit der Schwingspitze gefischt. Meiner Meinung nach ist die Bissanzeige noch etwas sensibler und der Fisch spürt weniger Widerstand, als mit der Picker- oder Feeder-Rute. Außerdem ist die Methode weniger anfällig gegen Wind, da man die Spitze der Schwingspitze ins Wasser tauchen kann.

Diese Methode ist zwar nicht mehr so angesagt und etwas in Vergessenheit geraten, aber vielleicht trotzdem eine Alternative für Dich?!

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Fr33 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Feederruten*

ich fische regelmäßig mit der swing tip am vereinssee.....
aber so ganz kann ich mich meinem vorredner nicht anschließen. Zum werfen, insbesondere weitem und zielgenauem werfen ist die swingtip absolut ungeeignet.... auch beim überkopf wurf wabbelt die spitze hin und her. Dann noch die schweren bleie....

Ausserdem sind Feederruten im Wind klar im vorteil..... wenn richtig wind geht, siehste auch bei ner swingtip vor lauter wellen und fehlalarmen keine bisse mehr.....

wenns weiter raus gehen soll, dann eindeutig ne medium feeder...

gruß

Sascha :vik:


----------



## Aalkoenig (1. März 2007)

*AW: Feederruten*

Moin, moin habe da dann auch mal eine Frage dazu.Bis wieviel oz.
gibt es überhaupt Spitzen??


Gruss Aalkoenig


----------



## Fr33 (1. März 2007)

*AW: Feederruten*

Ist unterschiedlich.... aber meine zu wissen dass bei 4 -5 oz schluss ist...... das ist dann aber auch schon bretthart


----------



## Tisie (2. März 2007)

*AW: Feederruten*

Hallo Sascha,

mit dem Auswerfen ist richtig, das erfordert mit der Schwingspitze schon etwas Übung, ist aber grundsätzlich kein Problem.

Bei Wellen ist die Bissanzeige auch mit der Schwingspitze nicht mehr so doll, da hast Du natürlich Recht. Aber oft konnte ich mit der Schwingspitze noch ganz gut fischen, nachdem ich die Pickerrute wegen der im Wind wackelnden Spitze entnervt weggepackt habe.

Ich habe ja auch nicht gesagt, daß die Schwingspitze in allen Punkten der Feederrute überlegen ist. Das ist sie ganz sicher nicht, aber ich habe damals eben sehr gerne damit gefischt und konnte so manches Gemeinschaftsangeln mit der "geknickten Rute" für mich entscheiden 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (2. März 2007)

*AW: Feederruten*

Das mit der Schwingspitze stimmt schon... war früher auch eine meiner Lieblingsangelei, aber bei der Schwingspitze kannst du nie u. nimma so genau wie mit einer Feeder angeln, vor allem wenns dann mal wirklich auf Distanz geht...


----------



## Fr33 (2. März 2007)

*AW: Feederruten*

auf meine ledger ( ist ja meine swing tip) bin ich eh mächtig stolz. Habe das teil seit....puhh... 7-9 Jahren. ist die BALZER Magna Silver Leadger 3,00m. War damals ein High tech gerät...... und auch heute noch eine meiner leichtesten Ruten. gehe damit noch heute gerne auf Brassen, Güstern, Plötzen und Schleien...... macht einfach spaß.... aber man wird von "neueren" anglern immernoch dumm angeguckt. Aber was solls... der Fang gibt mir recht


----------



## Junger Dorschler (2. März 2007)

*AW: Feederruten*

habe mich auch schonmal nach ner schwinge umgeschaut, aber nicht wirklich was gefunden, selbst bei moritz hatten sie nix...

könntet ihr mir da was empfehlen?


----------



## biX (2. März 2007)

*AW: Feederruten*



Tisie schrieb:


> Hi Veikko,
> 
> im Stillwasser habe ich früher immer ganz gerne mit der Schwingspitze gefischt. Meiner Meinung nach ist die Bissanzeige noch etwas sensibler und der Fisch spürt weniger Widerstand, als mit der Picker- oder Feeder-Rute. Außerdem ist die Methode weniger anfällig gegen Wind, da man die Spitze der Schwingspitze ins Wasser tauchen kann.
> 
> ...


 
Hi Mattes, :vik: 
hatte ich jetzt irgendwo meinen Namen drunter geschrieben oder hast Du mich am Einleitungsbeitrag erkannt?
So findest Du mich also im grooooßen Anglerboard, lustig ...
Ich kann mich eigentlich an eine Mail von Dir erinnern, dass Du mit Feedern nicht mehr so viel am Hut hast. Deshalb bin ich mit meinem Problem ja hier gelandet (und habe rege Anregungen erhalten).
Aber zum Thema zurück. Also vor mir liegt eine große Betonbadewanne, auch Ismaninger Speichersee genannt, |supergri  und ich möchte anständig feedern.
Wer angelt an größeren Seen und womit wird geangelt? 
Angelt Ihr eigentlich lieber mit Mono oder mit geflochtener Schnur?
Ich dachte bei gr0ßem See an große Wurfweiten und geflochtene ...
MfG


----------



## Tisie (2. März 2007)

*AW: Feederruten*

Hallo,



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> habe mich auch schonmal nach ner schwinge umgeschaut, aber nicht wirklich was gefunden, selbst bei moritz hatten sie nix...
> 
> könntet ihr mir da was empfehlen?


keine Ahnung, was der Markt momentan so hergibt |kopfkrat ... ich glaube Cormoran hat zwei Ruten im Programm ("Speciland" oder so). Du kannst aber jede beliebige Rute mit einem Schwingspitzen-Endring pimpen  ... eine Länge um 3-3,3m ist meiner Meinung nach gut geeignet und die Aktion sollte nicht  zu steif und spitzenbetont sein.



biX schrieb:


> Hi Mattes, :vik:
> hatte ich jetzt irgendwo meinen Namen drunter geschrieben oder hast Du mich am Einleitungsbeitrag erkannt?


Das hat inhaltlich einfach zu perfekt zu Deiner Email-Frage gepaßt 



biX schrieb:


> So findest Du mich also im grooooßen Anglerboard, lustig ...


Natürlich, überall! |supergri 



biX schrieb:


> Ich kann mich eigentlich an eine Mail von Dir erinnern, dass Du mit Feedern nicht mehr so viel am Hut hast. Deshalb bin ich mit meinem Problem ja hier gelandet (und habe rege Anregungen erhalten).


Ist doch OK, dazu ist das Forum ja da |rolleyes ... aber wenn Du Dich auf's "anständige Feedern" eingeschossen hast, ist das mit der Schwingspitze natürlich nichts für Dich #d 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## biX (6. März 2007)

*AW: Feederruten*

Mensch Mattes,
Du hast mir den gut laufenden Thread zerhauen 

Ich habe mir jetzt eine Browning King Feeder und eine Gerlinger Feeder Jubiläumsrute zugelegt, also eine Rute für Weite/Strömung und eine weichere für Nahbereich und werde dann mal starten...
MfG


----------



## Helmut Wölker - Browningteam Bayern (6. März 2007)

*AW: Feederruten*

na dann Glückwunsch zu der KOC King Feeder....


bin schon auf deine ersten positiven Eindrücke gespannt


----------



## magic feeder (18. August 2007)

*AW: Feederruten*

für das feedern in ruhigeren bereichen empfehle ich dir definitiv die sportex light feeder


----------



## Tisie (18. August 2007)

*AW: Feederruten*

Hi Veikko,



biX schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt eine Browning King Feeder und eine Gerlinger Feeder Jubiläumsrute zugelegt, also eine Rute für Weite/Strömung und eine weichere für Nahbereich und werde dann mal starten...


wie läuft es denn Feeder-technisch am legendären Großbrassenstausee? Gibt's erste Erfolge vorzuweisen?

Ich hatte im Frühjahr übrigens 'ne 51er Schleie beim Weißfischnymphen im Pfefferfließ (4er Rute, 12er Vorfach, braune GK-Nymphe Gr. 16) |supergri

Viele Grüße aus Berlin in den Süden der Republik, Matthias


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (18. August 2007)

*AW: Feederruten*

ich hab ne ultimate atomik feeder!
die is mittel bis heavy!
damit kannste locker 150 gramm werfen!

die kostet glaub ich 100€!


----------

